# Popeye and aquarium salt



## Marin (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if using aquarium salt is recommended in the case of popeye??

I have already posted about the severum in the below topic, but this question is kind of urgent. The fish now has a huge popeye which I am disucssing in the link below:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=221876

This is just a question of using aquarium salt or not. He has been sitting in slightly salty water (1tbsp per 5 gallons) for many months by now since he has never completely recovered. And in the Malawi bloat article, I was reading that salt can be a cause of bloat, I was wondering if it also causes more swelling in the eye?

Thanks,
Marin


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I got some angelfish from "not so smart" quite awhile back, one developed pop eye,if I remember correctly I used maracyn,maybe investigate that.
Good luck.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Usually just very clean water with no meds (including no salt) works for pop-eye. If you have a parasite or bacteria causing the pop-eye you may need a specific med to treat it but you would have to diagnose first.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

better advice :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You state in your other post that you have already treated with Maracyn (bacterial) and Metronidazole (parasite). I think you have already tried everything I can think of.


----------



## Marin (Jan 8, 2008)

THanks! Yes I did a lot of things, metronidazole seemed to help but not completely cured. Maracyns only helped with the holes, but the eye rapidly worsened. Now I will try antiparasitic medication as suggested by Robin.

Have you ever experienced popeye worsening due to the presence of aquarium salt? Would Epsom salt help to drive the fluid out of the eye? I read these in a few places..

Much thanks,
Marin


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

never used any salts,only recently, but that was for something different,I would expect salt to be an irritant,I think I'm probably not the one to give medical advice though,hopefully everything works out for you,(as Dj said I think keeping your water clean will go along way)


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had a large pop eye issue a ways back and I was able to get rid of it with Melafix and lots and lots of water changes and aquarium salt...like every couple of days... I have a blind hap sectioned off in my 55 gal that lost both eyes but is alive and is thriving!!! :dancing: He's learned that his food comes down into a bowl that's in the corner and at feeding time he's ready and waiting in the bowl... 
hope all goes well for you and your fish....


----------

